# mypersonality.info typing test



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm just wondering, out of those who have taken the mbti personality typing test on *mypersonality.info*, where you happy with the result it gave you?? Did you ever question it or think that the test wasn't 'up to scratch'??

My first mbti test was in 2007 and was the real deal as it was part of an application for a job interview. I met one of the ladies from the Briggs family who came to visit for a chat about how I felt about the result.

I was typed an entj on the test and was again typed an entj through this further (apparently effective) mini test that she conducted when she came to visit by asking some questions about how I envisioned certain aspects of my character.

Then I joined this site. Many people on here seemed to have done a test on *mypersonality.info* so I thought I'd have a go myself. About a year ago I first did this and my result was intp. I thought it was a little weird but I wasn't so surprised as I didn't expect the test to be totally accurate anyway as it was completely different to the one I had done previously when starting my new job. Just now though, today, I retook the test and again I received the same result as before, intp!!

Has the same thing happened to anyone else here and does anybody have any theories as to why this might have happened?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I took this one and got my type (INFP). Maybe there was some bias when you did the test independently, rather than the way you did originally? I can't take the test again without an account, and I've lost my info so I can't look at the questions, which is a shame...
Have you tried taking other tests online to see what you get?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

@_oso_, you also don't answer truthfully when others are close. Group pressure.
I scored ISTP the first time I did the test, but it was because I didn't understand the questions.

EDIT: I should also note that my sister did an MBTI test in a class in China and she scored INTJ... she's a clear ESFP.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I liked it so much that I paid for the MypersonalityPRO.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> I liked it so much that I paid for the MypersonalityPRO.


I did the same ^^
Gimme-five!

Annoying that you only can get your long result thing once.
Tho it did say INFJ, so I don't care much about it


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

*retakes test for first time in over a year*










Not a great test, plenty of stereotyping going on there if I'm interpreting the questions correctly. As an ENTJ you're supposed to be sociable because you're an extrovert, you're probably not so it says you're an Introvert. I am an introvert no doubt yet got nearly 50/50. Most people will type as iNtuitive (like I did, wrongly) because it sounds more clever. Thinking vs Feeling wasn't too bad, although it's biased to Fe so you probably scored really low (unless you consider yourself a nice person...). Judging types are those that put their sock drawers in strict order while you're sane and flexible so you (like me) can't possibly be a J. Except we both are as we both lead with Thinking functions!

Unless you want to read lots about cognitive functions to discover otherwise I wouldn't go changing your type based on a couple of online tests over the real test plus a follow up chat :happy:


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

@_Luanne_ .. Maybe I could have mentioned that I had the workplace in mind when I took the original test and was answering for how I would be at work, seeing as it was part of an interview. I also may have been wondering whether the employer would get to see my answers and so was careful not to come across as somebody who dislikes order and structure etc. All those q's about willingness to meet deadlines and things related?! Hmm .. I have been thinking these things over in the past few days. I also may have become a bit careless when answering the section where you have to choose one word out of every pair because in my mind I couldn't decide on a method for choosing. (It didn't offer one, iirc).

I did another online test just yesterday on humanmetrics.com and again I got intp.

Not only that, but I recently went over to the intp section here and I felt really at home there. It was a little awkward in the entj's section but, when reading posts from the many intp's I was just sat here laughing to myself because I indentified with so much of what was being said and the general humour .. I totally got that too. :Sigh:


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

@Acerbusvenator .. I think I know what you mean. I didn't fully understand the reasons for many of the questions as it was the first time I was ever introduced to the mbti. I actually remember reading my personality report back then and thinking to myself that I must be this person with great leadership qualities within myself but I may have been repressed due to my upbringing or something.


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

@asmit127 .. Your post is really interesting and it sounds like you have much more knowledge of how the cognitive functions work than I do. Not to mention how the results are derived from some of the test questions. I will definitely give what you said some more thought and consideration, I aint done with this yet lol.

Ps: Do I come across as someone who is sane and flexible rather someone who doesn't put her sock drawer in strict order, just going off the way that I write?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I did the same ^^
> Gimme-five!
> 
> Annoying that you only can get your long result thing once.
> Tho it did say INFJ, so I don't care much about it


Give you five what?


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

oso said:


> _asmit127_ .. Your post is really interesting and it sounds like you have much more knowledge of how the cognitive functions work than I do. Not to mention how the results are derived from some of the test questions. I will definitely give what you said some more thought and consideration, I aint done with this yet lol.
> 
> Do I come across as someone who is sane and flexible rather someone who doesn't put her sock drawer in strict order, just going off the way that I write?


There's nowhere near enough info for someone to type you in this thread and I've not seen anything else you've written, sorry. It doesn't matter whether you come across as rigid or not anyway - few people "live up to" the stereotypes because they're exaggerated. Rigid people are unhealthy and it causes them a lot of stress so I hope you aren't.

It's kinda like saying everyone is either ice or steam to make the difference between them obvious when in reality most people are actually water. Some of the water is cold so nearer ice while some is warm so nearer steam, but it's still water not ice or steam.

Have a read about the functions, EXTJs lead with Te (Extraverted Thinking) and IXTPs with Ti (Introverted thinking) so if you're just looking to disprove this test that should be enough. If not try the inferior Fi and Fe stuff, assuming you have some times of stress clear in your memory.

Good luck!


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> There's nowhere near enough info for someone to type you in this thread and I've not seen anything else you've written, sorry. It doesn't matter whether you come across as rigid or not anyway - few people "live up to" the stereotypes because they're exaggerated. Rigid people are unhealthy and it causes them a lot of stress so I hope you aren't.
> 
> It's kinda like saying everyone is either ice or steam to make the difference between them obvious when in reality most people are actually water. Some of the water is cold so nearer ice while some is warm so nearer steam, but it's still water not ice or steam.
> 
> ...



The part I bolded is really helpful, that has set me off on a good reading journey now. I have a stressful time or two to bring up in memory, thanks! 

I agree with the rest of it. Not too much rigidity here, btw. Thanks again!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I first took the test on personality.info and I got my type, INFP. There's no doubt I'm anything else.
That being said, it IS an online test, it IS a bit simple, so people CAN be mistyped. That's why you should always read up on other types. (I remember at the time checking types closest to me, like ISFP, INFJ, and INTP just in case)

You already did a good job checking the forums here, seeing where you felt more comfortable! And as mentioned above, you should read up on the cognitive functions. That should help a lot. Good luck


----------



## LoveDragonDon (May 31, 2014)

Very happy, never gotten another type. Always say I am ENTP.

You need to remember the test is quite simple. It is a great/accurate test if you know what it is about. *It asks you what you PREFER to do*. So, you shouldn't gotten different results every time you take it. How you live your life may change, but your preference shouldn't change all that much.

Getting different result is an indication of you are confused by the question and I say you are confused between preference and your reality.


Stereotyping, maybe, but doesn't mean it has to be wrong. I say if you have a percentage(%) above 60% you are more likely that type. But, if you have a 52-48% for example, then you could be the other type. That's just too close to call.


If what your preference is, is different than from the reality because your jobs requirement and social life have you confused.

For example: I prefer to have a job that doesn't do the same things over and over, and yet I had jobs that's exactly doing the same thing over and over.

I am not gonna say the latter on this test, because it is NOT my preference. I HATE IT!

You always go with your preference to get a right result! That's how it works.

Similarly, if you prefer to be going out around people almost every day you like to goto events, and don't want to stay in you don't go with "I would stay home a lot" if that's *not *actually your preference. I HATE to be alone, despite how often I am also alone watching TV and be on the computer alone.

You may just have social anxiety despite you are perfectly extroverted.

MBTI measures your preferences, not the reality of your live.

When you take the test, don't let your reality of your live be mixed up with really how you *prefer *to live your life or doing things.

Some jobs and friends you have/had are NOT a good fit for you, no matter how good you do, so don't let how you do your job and social life cloud the truth.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought that it was a very solid evaluation of myself.


----------

